# MY LiL STASH iM WORKiN ON!! [[PiCS!!]]



## AGB (Aug 26, 2006)

UPDATED: 10.28.07---->Ookk.. so this is my collection.. im 17 and have been collecting for a while now.. and this is what ive got so far ... (i only updated my eyeshadow pallettes.. all other pics are still old.. ill do everything else at a later time.)





















































[AND THIS IS WHAT IT STARTED AS.........ID SAY ITS GROWN A BIT &&hopefully will grow more..]





umm k thats about it!.. got any questions dont hesitate to ask..=)


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 26, 2006)

lovely collection, i love the eyeshadow colours <3


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 26, 2006)

Awesome collection girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a macjunky in the making lol!!


----------



## kymnasium (Aug 26, 2006)

*Wow!*

Great work!  How did you get such a great start?  I'm super jealous!  No women in my family wear makeup (they're all really sporty and think it is a hassle!) so I have been learning very little as I go along.  Congrats on such a pretty array!


----------



## wendywei85 (Aug 26, 2006)

where did you get all the money at the age of 16 ><!


----------



## Bianca (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice collection!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 26, 2006)

"Lil stash"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I had that much at 16! That's a great collection so far


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow!  That is so nice and NOT little, haha.


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 26, 2006)

awesome collection


----------



## noteventherain (Aug 26, 2006)

whoa gorgeous collection!  That's a lot for just a year!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't even think I even had my eyeshadows out of their pots until two years, but boy am I happy I de-potted them.


----------



## AGB (Oct 28, 2007)

Update.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice collection.  I like how you have organized everything in the pics.


----------



## macface (Oct 28, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 28, 2007)

love the shadow pallettes!


----------



## nunu (Oct 28, 2007)

great collection! but thats far from little!


----------



## pichima (Oct 28, 2007)

awsome collection!


----------



## frocher (Oct 28, 2007)

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 28, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 28, 2007)

love ur shadow collection!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 28, 2007)

it's grown ALOT!!

well done


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 30, 2007)

daaaaamn girl!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 30, 2007)

Very nice c
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





llection!​


----------

